# Great XLR Connects Under $100?



## aphinity

looking to get xlr interconnectors to connect an audiolab m-dac to dynaudio dbm50 monitors.
   
  i would much appreciate recommends in the $100 or below range.  amazon availability would be great too....
   
  thanks!


----------



## John In Cali

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10244
  These will last you much longer than any other brand that comes at a reasonable price. Not sure why your budget is $100.  The Monoprice cables should be available on Amazon. No point in spending more on cables.


----------



## brunk

proaudiola.com or redco.com  Mogami Gold with Neutrik connectors. If it's good enough for studios, it's good enough for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





$20-$40 a pair I don't recommend cheaping out with monoprice XLR cables as their connectors are quite questionable and the pins are loose fitting, and the housing is too tight most the time, double bad


----------



## aphinity

appreciate the recommends, folks.  yeah, there's not a set price i want to pay for the xlrs.  it's just that if i'm going to invest in a solid dac and monitors, i don't want the xlrs to be the weakest chain in the link....


----------



## Elysian

Go to Redco and select 'build a cable'.  Use the Neutrik connectors (I like NC3FXX-B and NC3MXX-B) and either the Gotham or Mogami AES cable.  I believe it'll run you $27 for a 6ft cable.  Professionals use Gotham and Mogami, and it'll be good enough for nearly any setup.
   
  Another option is Blue Jeans Cable, but I like Redco since I can select exactly what goes in my cable.
   
  If you need a lot of cables cheap, just go Monoprice.  Great build quality, budget price.


----------



## John In Cali

No cable will be your weakest link. Biggest distinction being build quality. Other distinctions would not be noticeable. For a cable that will almost never be moved, don't even think you'd have any trouble with a best buy cable. Though monoprice XLR's have never shown any signs of having bad build quality. Even with almost a hundred hours of being used by a singer at gigs and practices who loves to move as much as possible and twist the cable in every which way. The only thing i've noticed is the logo has rubbed off.
  Though i guess you wouldn't have a problem with a well built neutrik/mogami cable either.


----------



## aphinity

i appreciate all the insights, all.  these will be the first xlr cables i've ever owned.
   
  i assume that would be the best way to connect dynaudio dbm50s to an audiolab m-dac?


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> No cable will be your weakest link. Biggest distinction being build quality. Other distinctions would not be noticeable. For a cable that will almost never be moved, don't even think you'd have any trouble with a best buy cable. Though monoprice XLR's have never shown any signs of having bad build quality. Even with almost a hundred hours of being used by a singer at gigs and practices who loves to move as much as possible and twist the cable in every which way. The only thing i've noticed is the logo has rubbed off.
> Though i guess you wouldn't have a problem with a well built neutrik/mogami cable either.


 

 Have you ever compared a Neutrik to a monoprice connector before submitting that statement? I have. Monoprice has also had several recalls in the past. They are decent cables, but you really can't go wrong with Mogami/Neutrik for the OP's budget.


----------



## aphinity

Quote: 





elysian said:


> Go to Redco and select 'build a cable'.  Use the Neutrik connectors (I like NC3FXX-B and NC3MXX-B) and either the Gotham or Mogami AES cable.  I believe it'll run you $27 for a 6ft cable.  Professionals use Gotham and Mogami, and it'll be good enough for nearly any setup.
> 
> Another option is Blue Jeans Cable, but I like Redco since I can select exactly what goes in my cable.
> 
> If you need a lot of cables cheap, just go Monoprice.  Great build quality, budget price.


 
   
  Just bought a pair of Dynaudio DBM50s for $420/each on Amazon so cables will be the next piece of the puzzle.  Elysian's recommends above look to be sensible...
   
  Dynaudio DBM50s for $420/each on Amazon:
  http://www.amazon.com/Dynaudio-DBM50/dp/B008COELY2/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1345100118&sr=1-1&keywords=DBM50


----------



## Kawai_man

Balanced cables dont make so much a difference like rca cables because they dont have capticance and impedance issues as much, the difference wont be as noticeable if at all from cable to cable.


----------



## Speedskater

In locations with lots of interference ( EMI/RFI ) good balanced cables can make a big difference. The problem is called "Shield Current Induced Noise " or SCIN .

http://www.audiosystemsgroup.com/Shield_Current_Induced_Noise.pdf


----------



## aphinity

i'll probably just go through Pro Audio LA.  good prices and experienced staff:
   
  http://www.proaudiola.com/XLR-microphone-cables-s/169.htm
   
  "Pro Audio LA is comprised of a small group of professional audio engineers, audio technicians, and integration experts. Our custom cable shop is second to none. All our cables are hand-made with a meticulous attention to detail using only the highest quality components available -- all while providing the fastest turn-around times in the business.... Our staff includes several engineers who work and have worked in some of the most legendary studios in the LA area (Sunset Sound, Sound Factory, Westlake Recording Studios, and Capitol to name a few). Along with our extended network of some of the best engineers in the business today, our experienced staff, and our commitment to client satisfaction, you can count on us to provide you with the best solution for your audio needs!"
   
  i am not affiliated with them in any way...


----------



## aphinity

I emailed the folks at Pro Audio LA and they were very prompt and helpful with cable recommendations.  to connect by DM Source to my Dynaudio monitors, they recommended:
   
  Mogami Microphone Cable -- 2549 Neglex w/ Neutrik Gold XLR
  
  http://www.proaudiola.com/product-p/1-m2549-xlrf-xlrm-1.htm
   
  It is my understanding that Mogami 2549 is often used in mastering studios....


----------



## hmorneau

You can get Digiflex cable, they use neutrix connector and you have a lifetime warranty on their cable. That's what I use.


----------

